# ACS assessment years of experience



## alainm (Oct 31, 2013)

I have received positive ACS assessment lately, however they took out 2yrs experience from my first employment: I had started working in Jan 2004 and the only considered experience from Jan 2006 as closely related to my nominated skill.
When I submitted the EOI, I had marked all these years of experience to receive 15points and the invite was issued accordingly.
Now would DIAC take the assessment of ACS and deduct my 2yrs although I haven't changed employer nor job description OR they would consider it OK?
Note that if they take out these 2yrs I will be short on 2months for my 8yrs and hence would not score 15 points.
Would the CO accept if I send him a new employment reference by January from my employer proving that I have completed 8yrs? Or i'd better not submit my application at all and wait another invite after completing the 8yrs officially as per ACS assessment?


----------



## alainm (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello, anyone can help?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't have experience with the skilled visas, but from what I've read on this forum, I believe DIBP uses the ACS assessment to determine the points. If you search the forum, you should find multiple threads on this topic since questions come up frequently. Here's a thread that may answer your question.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/25114-acs-deeming-skilled-date.html


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Alain,

Overall responsibility for points lies with the DIBP, but they will use the assessing authority's guidelines to determine it. If ACS have deducted 2 years then so will the DIBP.

When applying you have to meet the same points total that you had at the time of invitation *and* only information applicable at the time of invitation will be accepted. I'm afraid this means that you'll have to decline the invitation, adjust the EOI to show the correct information and then await another invitation.


----------



## alainm (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies, but the ACS report is somehow confusing.
They have summed up ALL my years of experience but then mentioned "after January 2006..." as per below:

The following employment after January 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

01/04 - Dates: 06/09 (5yrs 5mths) 
Head of Position: Web Development 
STeP, Employer: Systems That Perform 
LEBANON Country: 

Dates: 08/09 - 07/13 (3yrs 11mths) 
Position: Commercial and Development Manager 
Employer: The Net Manager 
Country: LEBANON	

What do you think? do I have a chance with DIBP especially that I did not change employer from the years they deducted?


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Only the work performed after Jan 2006 will be counted for points purposes as that is the date that ACS deem you became 'skilled'.


----------



## alainm (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you very much for the reply, therefore if I had claimed 15 points (being 8years or more) during EOI and ACS deducted 2yrs then my claim is false during visa submission.
Does this mean that my application will 100% be refused? do I have a chance with the CO?
If I refuse this invitation, do I have to go thru ACS assessment again by beginning of next year because after January 2014, I would officially gather 8yrs as per ACS assessment.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

No problem.

It's the case officers decision so I can't say anything is 100%, but going by the regulations the application should be refused. I would never personally go ahead with it or recommend otherwise.

You don't need to undertake the skills assessment again after Jan 2014, just provide evidence that you continued to work for your employer from the date of your assessment to the new invitation date.


----------



## alainm (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you for the valuable info, I will follow your reco and skip applying on this invitation.


----------



## new traveller (Nov 26, 2013)

i agree with Adam Grey, they will follow ACS recommendation . as for experience "at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)"
according to what u said there must be strong logic to drop 2years, what are job titles you have provided before 2006?


----------



## alainm (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you for your response, it was the same job title from Jan 2004 till June 2009. However in the ACS assessment report, they deemed me skilled related to nominated occupation after Jan 2006 even though I haven't changed employer neither job title.


----------



## new traveller (Nov 26, 2013)

what was your job titles since 2004?
why don't u get back to ACS by email for clarification, at least to save time instead to wait for another 2 months .


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

It's not really the job titles that is the issue. It's the way the ACS are now assessing which means that an applicant must obtain their qualification *and* have a set period of relevant work experience before they would be considered as working at a skilled level.

Alain had his qualification but he only became 'skilled' (in the eyes of ACS) in Jan 2006 after completing the set period of work experience. Only relevant work completed after that date will receive any points.


----------



## alainm (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you guys for your input. Since its not worth the risk I will wait for my EOI to get unlocked, update my years of experience and wait for another invite. That seems very hard of course especially at this time of the program year, but the risk is too high as well as the application cost.


----------



## pouria32 (Nov 26, 2013)

hello dear adam 
please read my post , is there anything you can tell me regarding my issues? 

Please kindly let me know 
thanks


----------



## niel (Nov 30, 2013)

I am a B.E.(Computer) -(Batch of 2003).
My work experience are as follows:
April -2008 to March-2009 : Programmer
March-2009 to till-Date : Software Developer
(i.e. 5 years 8 months of full time work experience)

Although I started working from April-2008, I completed my B.E. only on November 2010. 

So , now my question is : 
-Will ACS consider my work experience before November 2010 ?
-Which class/subclass type visa should I apply for?
-If ACS does not consider my work experience before November 2010, can I still process for my PR on any other additional criteria?

Please help me !!


----------



## usmalik82 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear Sir/Mam,

My approved assessment letter suggests that my experience after January 2010 will be considered. Until May 2014, my experience eligible for points is 4 years and 5 months, If i keep doing my job in same organization with same job position and get updated documentation, should i have to apply for assessment again OR should i send the updated documents to DIAC to claim 5 years experience with 10 points, Kindly suggest me.


----------

